# Recipe File



## Alix (Oct 11, 2012)

I wasn't sure whether to put this here or in the Software section. 

I know this question comes up from time to time, but hope you will revisit it one more time. 

Can DC look at some kind of add-on that would allow Members to add a link or something to a particular box in order to keep a recipe file? 

I'm well aware there are jillions of piece of software available to do that, and that I could just save them on my computer. My issue is just one of convenience. When I'm looking for a recipe (either a new one or one of my own), my first stop is DC. If there were a function to sort or file all the recipes I use it would be a real Godsend. It would bring me back here instead of going to my hard copy, and it would be a great sell point for new members. 

My current method is to subscribe to some of the threads I want to remember, but honestly, I dislike subscriptions. There are always random discussions and the occasional spammer that hit the threads I subscribe to and my phone goes mental when that happens. Also, since its a method I don't like, I've not subscribed to all the recipe threads I like. I WOULD put a link aside though. 

Just a thought. Anyone else interested?


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 11, 2012)

I voted no.  I'm not comfortable with some other entity (even one as friendly as DC) having primary responsibility for something I want to keep forever.  My process is to copy and paste a recipe I want to my computer.  That way I always have access to it (with or without internet access) and it won't mysteriously disappear after some passage of time.  

Also, with the recipe on my computer, I can make changes and print copies in my personal recipe format (for uniformity on my recipe book).


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Oct 11, 2012)

I just copy and paste into a text file. That can probably be imported into any recipe software.


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 11, 2012)

I voted no as well.  I have Mastercook and have been saving my recipes there for years.  I have a DC cookbook there and a method for cutting and pasting straight into the cookbook.  That way I can search and sort all my recipes in one place!


----------



## Alix (Oct 11, 2012)

Have none of you ever had a serious computer crash and lost all your stuff? At least here, I know I will always find my recipes intact.  

I'm looking at using Dropbox, or some other Cloud type function. But honestly, I'm here looking at my recipes anyway so I thought it would be cool to have the capability of filing things here.


----------



## Addie (Oct 11, 2012)

Alix said:


> Have none of you ever had a serious computer crash and lost all your stuff? At least here, I know I will always find my recipes intact.
> 
> I'm looking at using Dropbox, or some other Cloud type function. But honestly, I'm here looking at my recipes anyway so I thought it would be cool to have the capability of filing things here.


 
That's why I do a regular backup with an Flashfile. Plus my computer reminds me every two months.


----------



## acerbicacid (Oct 11, 2012)

I think I would be interested especially now it was pointed out that computers can crash and all the info stored can be lost.


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 11, 2012)

Alix said:


> Have none of you ever had a serious computer crash and lost all your stuff? At least here, I know I will always find my recipes intact.
> 
> I'm looking at using Dropbox, or some other Cloud type function. But honestly, I'm here looking at my recipes anyway so I thought it would be cool to have the capability of filing things here.


DH has programmed a sophisticated back-up system for our computers that saves to our own computers every day, each other's every week and an external drive every month.

I have used recipe boxes on Allrecipies.com and Kraft.com and to be honest, I forget that they are there.  I keep adding recipes and never remember what I have added so I have gone back to my own methods.

But like anything else in life, Alix, it is a personal preference.  I can totally understand your reasoning and if I didn't have a husband who specialized in programming security and back-up systems, I would go the cloud type direction as well.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 11, 2012)

I back up my Mac weekly.


----------



## Alix (Oct 11, 2012)

I figured before I started a Cloud thing, I'd look at doing something here. All I really need is a spot to store links to threads. 

A flash drive is a great idea for some folks I'm sure, just not for me. I access recipes at work as well as at home. I OWN a flash drive, 2 or 3 actually and at this moment, couldn't tell you where a single one of them is! LOL! That's why a link file or a Cloud type deal is my go to idea. Its all there ready to go, I don't have to worry about importing etc. I have hard copies of most of the stuff I put on here, but I find sometimes that going through the thread sparks a memory about something or there is a helpful tip in the thread. 

I wasn't a big supporter of the recipe box idea in the past, but I'm definitely seeing an upside now.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Oct 11, 2012)

Alix, you mention DropBox above, and that's what I use. As added peace-of-mind I also have a scheduled backup at home that backs up my DropBox folder to a flash drive. So if something ever happens to DropBox, I'm not SOL.


----------



## Addie (Oct 11, 2012)

Alix said:


> I figured before I started a Cloud thing, I'd look at doing something here. All I really need is a spot to store links to threads.
> 
> A flash drive is a great idea for some folks I'm sure, just not for me. I access recipes at work as well as at home. I OWN a flash drive, 2 or 3 actually and at this moment, couldn't tell you where a single one of them is! LOL! That's why a link file or a Cloud type deal is my go to idea. Its all there ready to go, I don't have to worry about importing etc. I have hard copies of most of the stuff I put on here, but I find sometimes that going through the thread sparks a memory about something or there is a helpful tip in the thread.
> 
> I wasn't a big supporter of the recipe box idea in the past, but I'm definitely seeing an upside now.


 
Alix right next to my computer I keep a auto pull Post It box, and a holder filled with pens, pencils, staple remover, etc. along with my four Flash files. I always know where they are and I have them labeled. One is strictly for legal files. (On-going law suit.) I alternate two of them for back up of computer files. I know I sound like I am too organized. And I probably am. But that comes from years of working in a lot of different offices. Every compnay has their own system. And I learned them all. Mainly, get organized first.


----------



## Alix (Oct 11, 2012)

That's likely what I'm going to do Steve. I was just looking to be lazy!


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 11, 2012)

I'd like that idea. I save the threads I like in Favorits, of course a while ago I delted "Subscriptions" which in turn deleted "Favorits" I lost everything I ever wanted to keep from here. "Subscriptions" is not a good way of keeping threads. The recipe box, or  a separate from "Subscriptions" "Favorits" box would be nice.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 11, 2012)

Flash drives and external hard drives are magnetic, so they can fail just like internal hard drives. I use Backblaze.com for backup and DropBox for files I want to be able to access from multiple computers. Backblaze storage is unlimited.


----------



## Hoot (Oct 11, 2012)

I try to keep everything I want to preserve on a couple of flash drives, as opposed to the hard drive. I have had too many computers fail. Recipes (RTF), pics, backups of applications, other documents, etc......all on flash drives and/or external hard drives.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Oct 11, 2012)

Alix said:


> Have none of you ever had a serious computer crash and lost all your stuff?



You can quote me on this:

There's two kinds of data, (1) data you have backed up, and (2) data  you will lose forever one day.

It doesn't matter what backup method you use as long as it works. Multiple copies is the key here.

Some of my material I probably have a hundred or more backups dating to a dozen or more years ago. They exist in various hard drives and CDs/DVDs. When I can't find something and really dig I can spend hours locating an old backup, but the important thing is that I can always find it.

If it ever existed on my system for more than a month or two I have a copy somewhere. I probably have hundreds of TB (terrabytes--GB x 1000), or approaching a PB (petabyte, 1,000 TB, 1,000,000 GB) or so.

Storage is cheap. You can get a 2-4 TB NAS or USB/Firewire drive for a few hundred bucks at Amazon.

Just keep storing copies and put it on different media so that if one fails you have a backup.


----------



## Zereh (Oct 12, 2012)

I've tried just about everything and Springpad has been the best fit yet. It has an actual recipe format, it saves pictures, I can add notes and it links back to the original source. I had stuff scattered in Google Docs, Evernote, OneNote, De.lic.i.ous, etc and I'm slowly but surely getting it all organized over there and am quite pleased with how it all works.


----------



## Alix (Oct 12, 2012)

Zereh, I have a springpad account and I like it. I might do that. It would certainly be easier access for me. I just like DC and think that if there is a feature like this that is available, it would be a lovely addition. 

Flash drives and all external types of back up are lovely as far as they go. I don't like them. I use them, but this is not something they'd be effective for. If I want a back up of a recipe I have it on a card, in a magazine, or in a book. I don't need another copy. What I'm looking for is easy storage and fast access that isn't inside MY computer. A Cloud, or Dropbox, or Springpad is more what I'm looking for. 

Mods, Admins? Any thoughts?


----------



## acerbicacid (Dec 11, 2012)

I lose everything, so would love a back up on here.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Dec 12, 2012)

acerbicacid said:


> I lose everything, so would love a back up on here.


 
Well post it then. After posting it you can Google it. DC has very excellent SEO (search engine optimization). I know because I'm an expert at website design and SEO. What I know is that as soon as I post a recipe from my own website on DC, DC outranks me in Google searches, often within mere hours.

I gotta admit that DC staff really knows their SEO. It is a good thing to do right if you want a popular website.


----------

